# First time amtrak trip



## Enrico (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi everyone. Ive been lurking this board for a few weeks.

Im taking my first amtrak trip in a week and just looking for some tips.

Im traveling from kansas city to Syracuse ny, which takes more than a day. I will be riding coach. Will it be easy to sleep in the coach seats?

I also have a 6 hour layover in chicago union station. Is there anything cool i should see while im there?

Is there any advice i can get about traveling the train in general, like, how to pass the time, hows the food, what other items should i bring? Thanks


----------



## tomfuller (Apr 6, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Enrico. My best advice would be to pay the extra to get a Business class seat on the LSL. They seem to be more comfortable than the standard coach seat.

If you've never been in Chicago you may want to pay to take the elevator to the observation deck of the Willis (Sears) tower which is about 3 blocks east of Union Station along Jackson Blvd.

Farther east along Jackson is the Federal Reserve Bank. They did have a free self guided tour. Across from the FRB is the Chicago Board of Trade.

When my wife and I are in Chicago next month, we are going to Pierogi Heaven (2 locations S. Franklin and original on N Wells).

I usually carry a pillowcase in my carry on bag. I stuff my puffy coat inside the pillowcase when sleeping in coach.


----------



## KmH (Apr 6, 2017)

Enrico said:


> Will it be easy to sleep in the coach seats?


That varies from person to person.

You'll have your answer after your trip.

The seats recline a fair bit more than airplane seats and we have more leg room on the train.

A travel pillow and a travel blanket sure help, though I put my travel pillow under my thighs instead of behind my head.

If we are lucky we don't have a seatmate and have more room to get comfortable.

I sleep OK in a coach seat, but not as well a I sleep laying down.

I've only done 1 night at a time in a coach seat.

Next month i'll be trying 2 consecutive nights sleeping in a coach seat.

I suspect I will sleep better the 2nd night.


----------



## PVD (Apr 6, 2017)

Does B/C on the Lake Shore give them lounge access in Chicago? Someone will let us know, I'm not sure. That would be a big plus if a late arriving train or bad weather cuts short tourism. Also a place to drop carry ons while out and about. Quick shower is nice also. The B/c on the LSL is a split car with very roomy 2+1 seating. Regardless of your interests you will have things to do in Chicago near enough to CUS to meet your schedule.Just make sure whatever you do allows ample time to return to the station. Breakfast in the diner is usually the most reasonable diner meal, I have not had it since the temporary substitute for full dining cars has been in place.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm not certain, but I believe so. The ML in Chicago is included for sleeper and BC passengers. If you take BC on say the Lincoln Service or the Wolverine, you can use the ML. So I don't see why BC on the LSL would not be included!

If you love pierogis like me, I also recommend Pierogi Heaven. The location on N Wells is about 1/2 mile away from Union Station.


----------



## PVD (Apr 6, 2017)

There is no reason why it shouldn't, but since the service is new and was not around when the lounge rules were made I figured I'd play it safe and let some one else who might know better than me answer. It's not like we never see inconsistencies in Amtrak policies.


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 6, 2017)

tomfuller said:


> If you've never been in Chicago you may want to pay to take the elevator to the observation deck of the Willis (Sears) tower which is about 3 blocks east of Union Station along Jackson Blvd.


The Sears (Willis) Tower is indeed very close to the station and a nice side trip to kill a couple of hours, _but..._be sure to check the wait times before you get in line! On busy days the wait time and security screening can take you more than an hour, and it's hard to see how long the wait can be until you're actually inside the building and have already purchased your tickets (the longest wait, last time I was there, was after you had your tickets but were waiting for the elevator). This can be an unpleasant surprise if your layover time is drawing short! They did offer a premium ticket which would allow you to bypass most of the line, but at a premium price, of course.

If you have more than four hours you might also consider Navy Pier on the lakefront. It's a shopping/dining destination with some tourist attractions. I wouldn't make it a reason to visit Chicago, but if you happen to be downtown and have a few hours to kill it can be an agreeable diversion. Check with Google for transit options to/from Union Station.


----------



## PVD (Apr 6, 2017)

If it matches your schedule, there are some boat tours that leave from very close to the station. Excellent museums also, but be aware of travel times.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 6, 2017)

Also worthwhile ate the Double Decker Bus Tours that load on Jackson by the entrance to the Willis Tower Observation Elevators.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Apr 6, 2017)

The ML in Chicago accepts ALL Business Class tickets arriving or departing. No distinguishing according to what train.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 6, 2017)

If this is your first trip consider the following: an extension cord if you have an aisle seat, maybe a surge protector if plugging in several items, I always carry a bottle of water and a few snacks I keep for the unexpected situations. If listening to music or movies, headphones will be necessary. Also, noise cancelling are nice as they tend to block out anyone nearby. Eye covers to block out light make sleep come easier. I use noise canceling and eye mask to sleep. Keep the things you need while on the train in like a small backpack or an easy to get to portion of your bag. You can use the ML in Chicago, they have showers there if you want to take the time. You will need to find dinner before boarding the LSL.

Have fun and enjoy the trip.


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 6, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> You will need to find dinner before boarding the LSL.


There is a food court in the concourse building of Chicago Union Station. It caters mostly to the lunch crowd, although I expect at least some of the vendors will be open for dinner. Other participants have reported restaurants within walking distance of the station although I don't have any specific ones to recommend.


----------



## KmH (Apr 6, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> . . . You can use the ML in Chicago, they have showers there if you want to take the time.. . .


A Business Class or a Sleeper ticket is required to have access to the _Metropolitan Lounge_ in Chicago Union Station.

There are only 2 showers.

For $20 coach passengers can use the Legacy Lounge - no showers.

http://www.chicagounionstation.com/index.html


----------



## ehbowen (Apr 6, 2017)

KmH said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > . . . You can use the ML in Chicago, they have showers there if you want to take the time.. . .
> ...


Your Mileage May Vary, of course, but when we visited while connecting between the _City of New Orleans_ and the _Empire Builder_ last September the showers were not being heavily used. My mother was able to go right in with no waiting.


----------



## Enrico (Apr 7, 2017)

Good replies, thank you all for taking the time to respond.

I usually fly, this time i just wanted a relaxing, different trip


----------



## City of Miami (Apr 7, 2017)

With the high recs for Pierogi Heaven I'll go there myself in early June, assuming my STL train comes in on time for 2 hour transfer to Empire Builder. I was within a block of the restaurant back in November looking for a place to eat and ended up in Roti Modern Mediterranean which was OK but nothing to rave about.


----------



## tomfuller (Apr 8, 2017)

The second (newer) location of Pierogi Heaven is on S Franklin less than a block south of Jackson Blvd. It is closer to Union station than the location on N. Wells.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 9, 2017)

Your right! 

329 S Franklin St is only .2 miles (about 3 blocks) from Union Station! (Exit on Jackson, cross the River, walk 2 blocks [past the Willis Tower] and turn right on S Franklin!)


----------

